# Lekarze > Forum urologiczne >  Brak wytrysku podczas stosunku

## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam!
Jestem z partnerka ponad pol roku. I ja i ona kochalismy sie po raz pierwszy i zadne z nas nie mialo innych partnerow/partnerek. Na poczatku zawsze dochodzilem i mialem wytrysk. Potem musielismy sie rozstac poniewaz ona wyjechala do pracy. Po powrocie odbylismy stosunek wszystko bylo wporzadku ale nie mialem wytrysku. W pewnym momencie po kilkudziesieciu minutach "opadl" i koniec. Nie wiem co moze byc przyczyna tego. W miesiecznej przerwie sie masturbowalem i wszystko bylo ok.

----------

